# A risky or lucky buy?



## xymxy (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Everybody, 

I'm a newbie here. I know nothing about car and even don't know how to drive. 

However I bought an Altima 98 SE yesterday and hope i can drive it for at least 1 year. It has a huge mileage, 138.3k miles; and there are two long cracks on the windshield. 

But my friend who is a good engineer said it has a great engine and drives quietly and smoothly. And i like its shining exterior. 

My question is what kind of maintenance i should do to ensure safety? Is the car using timing chain? Will the engine break suddenly on the road? Do I have to do major replacements or fixes on this old but lovely car?

Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Really all you should need to do is do a good tune up. I would replace all the filters (air, fuel, and oil), change the cap, rotor and spark plugs, as well as changing the fluids (coolant, trans, brake, and oil), which I would probably use a synthetic or synthetic blend for the oil. The KA24DE which the Altima has is a chain driven timing gear so it won't snap like a belt. I would agree with your friend that it is a very good reliable engine.

Troy


----------



## xymxy (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thank you very much*



KA24Tech said:


> Really all you should need to do is do a good tune up. I would replace all the filters (air, fuel, and oil), change the cap, rotor and spark plugs, as well as changing the fluids (coolant, trans, brake, and oil), which I would probably use a synthetic or synthetic blend for the oil. The KA24DE which the Altima has is a chain driven timing gear so it won't snap like a belt. I would agree with your friend that it is a very good reliable engine.
> 
> Troy


Thanks, it's been so nice of you.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

how much you spend on the car, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## xymxy (Jan 5, 2005)

Marius said:


> how much you spend on the car, if you dont mind me asking.


2800, what do u think? Actually I don't know whether it was a good deal or not. On KBB, the private party price is 3860, the trade-in price is 2300. But on edmunds, the appraisal price is only near 3k. Who knows.

A silly question, how many milage can 98 Altima last if maintained properly and driven with caution? I just hope i can have at least 20k miles more on that car.


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

KBB is dealer controlled prices. Edmund's is independant. Believe Edmunds more, I'd say.

If the engine wasn't abused, it should last at least upper hundred thousands.
I just traded in my '91 626 this past summer. There were a lot of problems
with the car. But at 186,000 the engine was still fine.

My '98 Altima just turned over 86,000. I'm expecting another 100,000 from it. 
It's going in the shop today (see other thread) for the first time (ok, I had a
couple of minor things) and this is probably just a short somewhere.

Paul.





xymxy said:


> 2800, what do u think? Actually I don't know whether it was a good deal or not. On KBB, the private party price is 3860, the trade-in price is 2300. But on edmunds, the appraisal price is only near 3k. Who knows.
> 
> A silly question, how many milage can 98 Altima last if maintained properly and driven with caution? I just hope i can have at least 20k miles more on that car.


----------

